# quel macbook air choisir??? help



## wassouf (7 Mars 2010)

bonsoir

je viens tout juste de m'inscrire pour vous demandez de l'aide car je compte acheté mardi un mcbook air.
j'ai longtemps hesité avec le pro mais le pro ne me sera pas utile pour moi car je cherche la legereté, la finess et mon utilisation sera :

la navigation interne, le stockage de donné ( photo et film ) , la messagerie instentané par webcam, du traitement de texte et puis c'est tout!!!!
pas de jeux, pas de logiciel de retouche ! rien! pas besoin de lecteur cd !

donc je pence que le macbok air repondra à mes attentes .

Mais la ou le soucis ce pose c'est que je ne veux pas un ordi qui chauffe avec un ventilo qui fait du bruit!!!! 

sinon je ne sait pas lequel prendre entre ces deux configurations :

*1,86GHz*


Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo avec bus frontal à 1 066 MHz
2 Go de Mémoire
Disque dur SATA de 120 Go1
Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce 9400M

Expédition: sous 24h
Livraison gratuite
1.399,00 
*2,13GHz*


Processeur Intel Core 2 Duo avec bus frontal à 1 066 MHz
2 Go de Mémoire
Disque SSD de 128 Go1
Carte graphique Nvidia GeForce 9400M

Expédition: sous 24h
Livraison gratuite
1.699,00 
leuel prendre sachant que vous savez quel sera mon utilisation et je veux pas qu'il chauffe et entendre le bruit des ventilo sinon je le prends pas! car mon asus actuel est une horreur pour sa.

j'ai besoin de reponse car je compte faire mon achat dans deux jours!!!

merci


----------



## tombom (7 Mars 2010)

j'ai vu tourner des MB air, de premiere generation, sous l'utilisation que tu souhaite. c'est silencieux.
attention tout de meme, la video (webcam) c'est res gourmant, et mon macbook ventille quand je converse sur skype ou ichat

sinon, si ta les moyen, prend le deuxieme avec le Disque dur SSD ! ca sera plus rapide !
( attention neanmoins, 120 Gigo, ca part vite... prevoir un disque externe si tu veux stocker des films... parce que ton Disque interne se portera toujours mieux vide que plein ! )


ceci etant, ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## wassouf (7 Mars 2010)

ok je veux bien prendre la ssd mais la difference de prix est elle justifié???

et cela m'apportera quoi par rapport a mon utilisation?


----------



## tombom (7 Mars 2010)

d'un point de vue technique je ne pourrais te repondre...
mais je sais que le SSD c'est plus rapide, parce que la memoire est ecrite en flash, et non pas sur un disque comme dans les disques dur... du coup ca va plus vite, et c'est l'ordi d'une maniere generale qui est plus reactif

mais d'autres t'aiguilleront mieux sur cette question

(y'a des achats en plus de l'ordi qu'il faut prevoir... Disque dur externe pour les sauvegardes avec time machine par exemple, peut etre aussi l'apple care a envisager, etc )


----------



## wassouf (7 Mars 2010)

un disque dur j'en ai un de 180GO sinon je pence pas prendre apple care , mes soucis en ordi sont toujours parvenu apres les trois ans et puis c'est trop cher


----------



## tombom (7 Mars 2010)

c'est cher et ca peut ne servir a rien... mais le jour ou tu en as besoin tu es hypra content... de toute facon tu as 1 an pour la prendre... ca etale les depenses...


----------



## Aozera (7 Mars 2010)

Je te conseil fortement l'Apple Care, un problème est vite arrivé, surtout sur un MacBook Air que je vois assez fragile heu. Par exemple, un simple remplacement de la carte mère faut tout de suite 1000. Franchement, le prendre pourrai te tirer de pas mal de galères et serait bien plus rentable qu'un SSD qui même si vraiment performant n'est pas vraiment utile pour toi. Mais à toi de voire.


----------



## wassouf (8 Mars 2010)

ok faut voir!! je vais y refechir! sinon jai vu que amsn a vrement evolué! il es possible de chaté avec photo et webcam maintenant depuis novembre 2009! c'est genial


----------



## wassouf (8 Mars 2010)

Personne pour me donner des arguments sur quel mac air prendre ?!?


----------



## iYogi (8 Mars 2010)

Aozera a dit:


> Je te conseil fortement l'Apple Care, un problème est vite arrivé, surtout sur un MacBook Air que je vois assez fragile heu. Par exemple, un simple remplacement de la carte mère faut tout de suite 1000. Franchement, le prendre pourrai te tirer de pas mal de galères et serait bien plus rentable qu'un SSD qui même si vraiment performant n'est pas vraiment utile pour toi. Mais à toi de voire.



Plutôt d'accord avec Aozera, le MacBook Air est une belle machine et la différence de processeur et de disque ne changera pas grand chose pour ton utilisation, le premier modèle avec Apple Care me semble un bon choix, il est aussi possible de le prendre sur le refurb et de se payer l'Apple Care avec l'économie réalisée. Sur les trois ans d'Apple Care un simple remplacement de batterie permet d'amortir une partie de l'investissement dans la garantie.


----------



## wassouf (8 Mars 2010)

Apple care prends en compte les usures de batteries?


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

oui, si ce n'est pas du a de l'usure "normal" (nombre de cycle elevé etc)

je rejoint les commentaire plus haut concernant les perfs avec le SSD etc... maintenant comme tu ne parles pas de budget...


----------



## wassouf (8 Mars 2010)

Soit je prends la ssd sans Apple care soit le mac normal avec Apple care ! Mais je veux que mon ordi soit rapide et ne chauffe pas! Surtout ne chauffe pas !!! Alors que faire?


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

normal + apple care... ce qui le fera chauffer c'est la video essentiellement (lecture, ou visio conference...)


----------



## wassouf (8 Mars 2010)

Ok ! La ssd c'est juste la rapidité au démarage et au téléchargement ? Pour moi sa justifie pas l'écart de prix de 300e! C'est trop pour ce que c'est !!!


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

ben oui, mais aussi dans le deplacement dans le disque dur, l'ecriture de donnée etc...


----------



## wassouf (8 Mars 2010)

Ouais bon je sais plus trop que faire je pence que Apple care je prendrais en cours d'année ( j'ai un an pour le faire ) ! Je vais simplifie la tache , je vais prendre le mac ssd et applecare en cours d'année !!!


----------



## Aozera (8 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Ouais bon je sais plus trop que faire je pence que Apple care je prendrais en cours d'année ( j'ai un an pour le faire ) ! Je vais simplifie la tache , je vais prendre le mac ssd et applecare en cours d'année !!!



C'est une solution si ton budget te le permet.


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

c'est une BONNE solution si tu as le budget bien evidement... mais a mon avis, ne pas sacrifier l'apple care...


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2010)

Autre argument du SSD... pour quelqu'un qui redoute le bruit, le SSD est totalement silencieux alors qu'un disque dur on l'entend toujours légèrement tourner!


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

+1


----------



## wassouf (8 Mars 2010)

c'est bon je prends demain le macbook air ssd et en cours d'année je prendrai lapple care! j'espere etre satisfait de ce portable


----------



## tombom (8 Mars 2010)

tu nous diras  ?!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Mars 2010)

Indépendamment du gain manifeste en rapidité, le SSD est silencieux, léger, mais surtout il ne craint pas les mouvements... ce qui pour un ordinateur portable et aussi mobile que le MBA se justifie largement.

Reste que des MBA sont proposés de manière régulière sur le REFURB.... et c'est à mon sens un bon choix.

Beaucoup attendent une révision prochaine de ce modèle, mais d'ores et déjà c'est une superbe machine.

Concernant l'Apple care c'est toujours la même rengaine : si t'es riche et que tu as les moyens de changer de machine en moins de trois ans ce n'est pas forcément utile, par contre si comme moi tu gardes tes machines au moins deux/trois ans et que tu n'as pas l'intention de réinvestir rapidement une somme aussi importante, alors là c'est vraiment indispensable.


----------



## wassouf (9 Mars 2010)

J'ai été a une boutique Apple pour avoir des renseignements sur le MacBook air et Ben je regrette d'y avoir mis les pieds.!!! Le mec a decendu le produit comme pas possible et ma dit de prendre sans hésiter un macpro ! La diff de poids n'est pas énorme et il est beaucoup plus fonctionnel ! Il ma fait encore plus hésitez du coup je sais plus du tout!


----------



## tombom (9 Mars 2010)

mac pro ou macbookpro ?


----------



## taz_60 (9 Mars 2010)

C'est sûr que le MBP 13" ne fait "que" 700 grammes de plus. Il profite d'une plus grande autonomie, d'une meilleur connectique, etc...

Mais bon, on le sait quand on envisage l'achat d'une Macbook Air! C'est une machine sans compromis, onéreuse, et à privilégier si tu possèdes déjà une machine de bureau. Le MBP 13" peut quant à lui, facilement servir de machine principale. 

Je rêve d'une MBA au prix d'un MBP 13". On pourrait envisager son achat plus facilement, parce qu'on pourrait les comparer plus facilement, imaginer clairement les compromis qu'on doit faire entre les deux machines. Son prix élevé reste encore trop élitiste pour moi.


----------



## wassouf (9 Mars 2010)

Moi le MacBook air serait ma machine principale!


----------



## iYogi (9 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Moi le MacBook air serait ma machine principale!



Alors comme le dit taz_60, ça serait peut-être bien de comparer à un MacBook Pro 13" pour la connectique ne serait-ce que pour connecter un écran externe.


----------



## taz_60 (9 Mars 2010)

Comme machine principale, le MBA me parait quand même un peu léger... 

Le MBP est plus polyvalent. 

Le MBA, c'est avant tout un achat passion.


----------



## wassouf (9 Mars 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Comme machine principale, le MBA me parait quand même un peu léger...
> 
> Le MBP est plus polyvalent.
> 
> Le MBA, c'est avant tout un achat passion.


 

certes iscete machine peut faire office de machin principale si on a pas besoin e conectique et de lecteur disque! mn utilisation c'est internet a 80% et stockage de film et photo et du chat msn en video! c'est tout!

alors quoi prendre???


----------



## tombom (9 Mars 2010)

qui peut le plus peut le moins  , non ? 
donc un macbook pro 13" a 1400 (processeur 2,53Ghz) + DD externe a 100  + disque dur interne 500 Go choisi a 150 euro (options) -> 1600 euro ->
tu as une belle machine, avec du stockage, de la ram qui te permette de garder ta machine assez lontemps, meme si les logiciels deviennent de + en + gourmand, et tu peux enmener tes medias avec toi...
le disque externe te permet de tout sauvegarder sans prise de tete avec Time machine..

moi je partirai la dessus...


----------



## wassouf (9 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> qui peut le plus peut le moins , non ?
> donc un macbook pro 13" a 1400 (processeur 2,53Ghz) + DD externe a 100  + disque dur interne 500 Go choisi a 150 euro (options) -> 1600 euro ->
> tu as une belle machine, avec du stockage, de la ram qui te permette de garder ta machine assez lontemps, meme si les logiciels deviennent de + en + gourmand, et tu peux enmener tes medias avec toi...
> le disque externe te permet de tout sauvegarder sans prise de tete avec Time machine..
> ...


 
je suis en train de faire une simulation sur appl store est ce interessant de rajouté au macbook pro un disque ssd?


----------



## iYogi (9 Mars 2010)

Il vaut mieux opter pour le disque dur de 500 Go comme le préconise TomBom, le SSD a l'avantage de la rapidité mais vu la capacité de stockage d'un 500 Go ça me semble plus avantageux !


----------



## wassouf (9 Mars 2010)

iYogi a dit:


> Il vaut mieux opter pour le disque dur de 500 Go comme le préconise TomBom, le SSD a l'avantage de la rapidité mais vu la capacité de stockage d'un 500 Go ça me semble plus avantageux !


 
peut tu me faire la configuration ideal pour avoir la rapidité le stokage et surtout du silence! je veux le moins de bruit! mon budje 1800 EUROS!


----------



## tombom (9 Mars 2010)

et ma config elle ne te plait pas  ? 
en plus l'alluminium, ca absorbe vachement les bruit, ainsi que l'unibody...


----------



## wassouf (9 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> et ma config elle ne te plait pas ?
> en plus l'alluminium, ca absorbe vachement les bruit, ainsi que l'unibody...


 
J'avoue quelle me plais pas mal !!! mais dit moi chere monsieur mieut vaut que je prenne les 500gb ou la ssd 128GB?


----------



## tombom (9 Mars 2010)

tu veux du stockage et prendre tout tes films avec toi... 128 ca va faire un peu ledge..
d'autant plus que tu ne veux pas forcement beaucoup de vitesse, puisque ton utilisation ne solicite pas trop le disque (bon a part pour les copier coller, mais je pense que cc'est pas un critere decisif... ^^) donc tout semble oriente vers le 500GO

mais moi perso, mes films, je n'ai pas besoin des les avoir tous avec moi...
donc j'ai 2 disque dur externe... un dans un boitier, moche, de 500 Go -> sert pour les sauvegarde (ca ma couté, boitié + DD moins de 100 euros)
ensuite j'ai un joli disque dur externe autolimenté (donc 1 seul cordon, qui en plus est intégré dans le DDE (Cf Lacie) )  où jai mes données lourdes -> films essentiellemnt...

donc je sais, que , en fonctionnant de cette maniere, et parce que je ne regarde jamais 100 film a la fois, je prefererai prendre le SSD, silencieux a souhait, plus petit mais plus rapide, et investir dans des DD externe (il reste de l'argent dans ton budget avec la config que je te proposais) pour stocker ce qui est lourd (au pire, tu pars, tu te mets 5 films sur ton ordi... quand tu les as vu tu les supprimes et les gardes sur le DDE...)

voila mon point de vue...
mais surement que d'autre auront un autre point de vue, defendable...


----------



## wassouf (9 Mars 2010)

Donc je laisse tombe le ssd?? Car je peut prendre le ssd de 128gb et optez pour un disque dur externe de 500gb ??? C mieux non?


----------



## tombom (10 Mars 2010)

ben personnellement c'est ce que je ferais. (n'oublie pas qu'il te faut, pour bien faire 2 disque -> 1 pour les sauvegardes, et 1 de stockage de film et de fichiers encombrant... les sauvegardes, c'est chiant, mais le jour ou tu en as vraiement besoin, tu es super content)

maintenant, si tu pars sur SSD + 2DDE, faut que tu sache que ta facon de t'organiser va changer... mais bon normalement ca pause pas de probleme...


----------



## iYogi (10 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> peut tu me faire la configuration ideal pour avoir la rapidité le stokage et surtout du silence! je veux le moins de bruit! mon budje 1800 EUROS!



Perso je prendrais la config suivante pour 1800 euros :
Un MacBook Pro : 1399 
Un disque dur externe de 1,5 To (à partitionner pour sauvegarde Time Machine ; films ; musique ; photos ...) : entre 100  et 150 
Un Apple Care : 249  pour la tranquilité ou un écran 23 pouces pour regarder les films, environ 250  (ex un Samsung SyncMaster, cf site les numériques).
ça te fait un budget d'environ 1800 .


----------



## Litea (10 Mars 2010)

Tout d'abord bonjour,

Je me permet de poster ici, je n'ai pas osé ouvrir un topic pour une simple question.

Je vais switcher d'ici quelques heures, le temps de faire la commande du MBA.

Cependant, je me tournerais de mon coter vers le refurb.

Là où intervient ma question :

_MacBook Air Intel Core 2 Duo 2.13 GHz reconditionné

Écran large brillant de 13,3 pouces
2 Go de mémoire
*Disque dur 128 Go*
Carte graphique NVIDIA GeForce 9400M
Caméra iSight intégrée_

Question : _Le disque dur dont ils parlent, est-il bien en SSD ?_

Je sais que certains vont se demander et me dire que s'est évident mais quand on met une somme comme celle-ci pour la première fois. On y réfléchit à deux fois


----------



## taz_60 (10 Mars 2010)

Oui c'est un SSD. Le modèle que tu montres est le plus cher des deux MBA en vente actuellement.


----------



## Thane (10 Mars 2010)

Et c'est une sacrée affaire ce refurb pour le MacBook air en ce moment !


----------



## iYogi (10 Mars 2010)

Thane a dit:


> Et c'est une sacrée affaire ce refurb pour le MacBook air en ce moment !



Enfin comme d'habitude, pas de prix exceptionnels.


----------



## wassouf (10 Mars 2010)

bon et bien ce se paufine doucement, maintenant soi je prends comme m'as dit tombom un mac book pro ssd et dd externe de 500gb soit un macbook air ssd et dd externe de 500gb

le choix est trop difficile! je me donne une semaine de reflexion et je franchi le pas


----------



## tombom (10 Mars 2010)

(*chuchotte* psssss prend le macbook )


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> (*chuchotte* psssss prend le macbook )



Pour se faire une idée plus exacte va tester les machines, leur ergonomie est différente... pour ma part je serai plus partisan du MBA, mais celà est dû aussi et surtout à mon mode de vie et de travail.


----------



## tombom (10 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Pour se faire une idée plus exacte va tester les machines, leur ergonomie est différente... pour ma part je serai plus partisan du MBA, mais celà est dû aussi et surtout à mon mode de vie et de travail.



oui de toute facon faut que tu vois ta futur machine.
mon pere a un MBA, et je trouve que ca fait tres fragile ...
je suis hyper soigneux, lui moins que moi, et deja quand je porte mon MBallu, je fait super gaffe, autant le MBA j'ai toujours peur de le peter... je trouve presque qu'il est "pas assez lourd..."
mais lui, il le glisse dans sa serviette, avec ses documents pour aller bosser et ca lui va tres bien... et il ne pourrait pas faire ainsi avec un MB..
moi je met mon MB dans un sac a dos donc bon ...


----------



## Litea (10 Mars 2010)

Merci Taz.

Bon j'ai sauté le pas !

Je suis très très très impatient de le recevoir. Envoyé ce jour dans l'après-midi.
Réception annoncée au 12/03.

Wait & See

Je vous ai déjà dit que j'étais mort d'impatience ?!


Pour revenir au sujet/ Mon frère ayant un MBP et l'autre un Macbook noir. ce sont deux utilisation différentes mais contrairement au MBA, ce sont des utilisations de portable principal.

Le MBA est un complément. Moi, je le prends parce que j'ai déjà un fixe puissant qui me sert à travailler la 3D/jeux/Vidéo etc.

Donc selon ton utilisation, moi le MBA = Internet Son Vidéo Chat Travail (Ultra transportable)


----------



## wassouf (10 Mars 2010)

Si je prends le MacBook pro il risque de subir des changements en fin de mois donc vaut mieu attendre... C'est plus judicieux !


----------



## iYogi (10 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Si je prends le MacBook pro il risque de subir des changements en fin de mois donc vaut mieu attendre... C'est plus judicieux !



Entièrement d'accord avec toi, la patience permet souvent de réaliser de belles affaires !


----------



## tombom (10 Mars 2010)

iYogi a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord avec toi, la patience permet souvent de réaliser de belles affaires !



oui,on peut aussi toujours attendre qqch de mieux et ne jamais rien acheter...


----------



## wassouf (10 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> oui,on peut aussi toujours attendre qqch de mieux et ne jamais rien acheter...


 

en meme temps lafindu mois c'est pas non plus tres long donc sa vaut le coup d'attendre!!!!


----------



## David_b (10 Mars 2010)

Le bruit, je te comprends: j'y suis allergique.

j'ai le modèle avec SSD 128Go, il ne fait pas de bruit (sauf quand je regarde des vidéos en Flash sur le Web). Je l'aime. D'ailleurs, je compte bien l'épouser.

Il me sert de machine à écrire (c'est mon job), à email et surf. Etc.

Le SSD est cher, mais c'est un régal absolu : le Mac est hyper réactif, c'est génial, et il ne fait aucun bruit (il n'y a pas de disque qui tourne ou grattement à la lecture/écriture des données).


----------



## wassouf (11 Mars 2010)

J'ai lu dans un forum que la ssd utilisée sur les mac est pas si correct car au fil du temps d'utilisation le mac équiper du ssd devient de plus en plus lent , cela a force de effacer des programme en répétition...


----------



## iYogi (11 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> J'ai lu dans un forum que la ssd utilisée sur les mac est pas si correct car au fil du temps d'utilisation le mac équiper du ssd devient de plus en plus lent , cela a force de effacer des programme en répétition...



Vu le prix du SSD, un disque dur de 500 Go me semble beaucoup plus intéressant maintenant je ne suis pas spécialiste pour détailler les avantages et les inconvénients mais je ne pense pas que le disque dur soit vraiment "bruyant" sur un MacBook Pro, personnellement je trouve le prix du SSD très élevé pour ce qu'il apporte.


----------



## David_b (11 Mars 2010)

iYogi a dit:


> Vu le prix du SSD, un disque dur de 500 Go me semble beaucoup plus intéressant maintenant je ne suis pas spécialiste pour détailler les avantages et les inconvénients mais je ne pense pas que le disque dur soit vraiment "bruyant" sur un MacBook Pro, personnellement je trouve le prix du SSD très élevé pour ce qu'il apporte.



Ca dépend quand même des besoins de l'utilisateur: 500Go ne me serviraient à rien du tout sur le Air. Par contre, j'apprécie le 0 bruit (ça fait une grosse différence avec les disques durs, au moins pour un manique du silence de mon espèce... au point que j'ai passé tous mes Mac en SSD). Sans parler de la réactivité du SSD qui est phénoménale


----------



## wassouf (11 Mars 2010)

Oue je suis un maniaque du bruit aussi ! C'est sur sa sera un ssd maintenant reste a savoir si je prends le air ou le pro ! Je vais attendre mardi prochain ( date a laquel il y aura du changement fort probable chez Apple ) et je vois!


----------



## shenrone (11 Mars 2010)

Punaise le fait de tous vous voir faire le pas du MBA me rend jaloux...
J'attend toujours la Rev, je veux ces 4 Go de ram!!!!


----------



## David_b (11 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> J'attend toujours la Rev, je veux ces 4 Go de ram!!!!


Ouais, là t'as pas trop le choix à part attendre... et espérer


----------



## Kinesam (11 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ouais, là t'as pas trop le choix à part attendre... et espérer



Et bien espérons pour mardi prochain 

Moi si il y a une MAJ MBA avec 4go de ram et du SSD moins cher je remet fortement en question mon projet d'achat du futur MBP 




Wait & See


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Ca dépend quand même des besoins de l'utilisateur: 500Go ne me serviraient à rien du tout sur le Air. Par contre, j'apprécie le 0 bruit (ça fait une grosse différence avec les disques durs, au moins pour un manique du silence de mon espèce... au point que j'ai passé tous mes Mac en SSD). Sans parler de la réactivité du SSD qui est phénoménale



Pour le silence, la rapidité, et la fiabilité... c'est vrai que les SSD ont des cycles de vie comme tout élément informatique, mais ces cycles corresponde largement à plusieurs années d'utilisation intensive, et d'ici là les machines seront changées.

Reste que le prix est toujours très élévé pour des capacités relativement limitées, surtout face au développement des fichiers multimédias de plus en plus lourds et à la pratique de plus en plus courant du scan en entreprise


----------



## shenrone (11 Mars 2010)

Ben pour ma part j'attend depuis juin dernier et je sais que tant que 4Go ne sont pas sur le Air je ne sauterais pas le pas.
Aujourd'hui c'est tout ce que j'attend, à config similaire (2,13ghz, 128go SSD...) avec cet ajout de Ram, je prend sans attendre:rateau:


----------



## wassouf (11 Mars 2010)

Sa va te permette quel utilisation le fait davoir plus de ram ?


----------



## shenrone (11 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Sa va te permette quel utilisation le fait davoir plus de ram ?



Principalement de pouvoir garder ouvert photoshop en quasi permanence, safari avec un ou deux onglet et Itunes.

Je sais qu'avec 2 go l'ensemble tourne, seulement avec un ssd  de 128 il vaut mieux éviter de le partitionner et changer la zone de swap de photoshop est donc impossible.
Lors du traitement d'images au format RAW, j'imagine sans peine que la petite merveille risque de souffler.
J'ai déjà réussi à acculer mon Imac qui dispose d'un plus gros proc et de 4 Go de ram


----------



## wassouf (12 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> Principalement de pouvoir garder ouvert photoshop en quasi permanence, safari avec un ou deux onglet et Itunes.
> 
> Je sais qu'avec 2 go l'ensemble tourne, seulement avec un ssd de 128 il vaut mieux éviter de le partitionner et changer la zone de swap de photoshop est donc impossible.
> Lors du traitement d'images au format RAW, j'imagine sans peine que la petite merveille risque de souffler.
> J'ai déjà réussi à acculer mon Imac qui dispose d'un plus gros proc et de 4 Go de ram


 
prends toi un macbook pro avec 4go de ram et un ssd ! et c'est reglé!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------

j'ai lu dans un site que les macbook integrerait sans doute mardi prochain des processeurs  core i5 ! sa changera quoi par rapport au processeur actuel? quequ'un peut m'expliquez? et dans l'utilisation de la machine sa changera quoi?


----------



## shenrone (12 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> prends toi un macbook pro avec 4go de ram et un ssd ! et c'est reglé!!!
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h23 ----------
> 
> j'ai lu dans un site que les macbook integrerait sans doute mardi prochain des processeurs  core i5 ! sa changera quoi par rapport au processeur actuel? quequ'un peut m'expliquez? et dans l'utilisation de la machine sa changera quoi?



C'est la portabilite du MBA (et son design:rateau qui me fond l'attendre, je trouve que c'est un des plus beaux mac et je suis convaincu qu'avec ces 4Go il aura tout ce qu'il me faut


----------



## wassouf (12 Mars 2010)

Sa donnera quoi de plus le fait de passer au nouveau processeur i Core 5 ???


----------



## shenrone (12 Mars 2010)

Punaise, l'espace d'un instant, j'y ai cru cet aprés midi...:rateau:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Mars 2010)

la fermeture de l'apple store un vendredi a laissé augurer de grands espoirs, mais ce n'était que l'Ipad et encore uniquement pour les habitants des USA


----------



## guil (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
vous pensez qu'il est possible qu'un nouveau Macbook air sorte dans quelques temps 
car je suis sur une occasion récente dont je pourrais faire l'acquisition ce dimanche 12 mars. Si certains ont des informations je suis preneur.
Cordialement


----------



## oligo (13 Mars 2010)

Moi je te conseille d'attendre... C'est fort probable qu'un nouveau MBA va sortir dans le courant du mois de mars/avril..
Donc si tu n'es pas pressé, attends... Et au moins tu auras la dernière génération, et tu ne te mordras pas les doigts si un nouveau sort mardi prochain :rateau::rateau:


----------



## guil (13 Mars 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Moi je te conseille d'attendre... C'est fort probable qu'un nouveau MBA va sortir dans le courant du mois de mars/avril..
> Donc si tu n'es pas pressé, attends... Et au moins tu auras la dernière génération, et tu ne te mordras pas les doigts si un nouveau sort mardi prochain :rateau::rateau:



Tu as raison il est plus raisonable d'attendre la nouvelle version en espérant qu'elle arrive vite. Mais il est vrai que 1200 euros négociable (je pense) pour la MBA 1,86ghz dans la boite  avec Apple care 3ans  est une bonne affaire.
Reflexion tout de même


----------



## Tox (14 Mars 2010)

Sur le Refurb, le MBA 1.86 doit être autour des 1100.-  avec un an de garantie et donc le temps d'acheter l'Apple Care par la suite...

Tu peux donc attendre sans regret


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Mars 2010)

très sympas, surtout pour le MBA 2,13 GHZ, à 1449 , à ce prix là c'est une pure merveille.

Ce que je comprends avec plus de mal, c'est pourquoi, et en dehors des utilisateurs souhaitant jouer ou faire du montage vidéo lourd, il y a cette recherche de puissance... notamment cette attente sur plus de RAM... cela n'apportera comme confort que de pouvoir ouvrir plus d'applications de manière simultanée.

Honnêtement avec PS, Word, Excel, Itunes, Safari, Mail, Iphoto et Filemaker ouverts en même temps le MBA ne rame pas....

Le seul truc que je trouve dommage c'est que le flash n'est vraiment pas optimisé....


----------



## MBA45 (14 Mars 2010)

Bon bah petit feed de mon Macbook Air SSD 128 acheter hier 900euros (même 810 euros ... Neuf) ça tourne bien, très bien mieux que mon macbook blanc : 2,4 GHZ, DD160GO et Ram 2GO ... donc je suis ravi seul problème il chauffe un peu trop


----------



## shenrone (14 Mars 2010)

MBA45 a dit:


> Bon bah petit feed de mon Macbook Air SSD 128 acheter hier 900euros (même 810 euros ... Neuf) ça tourne bien, très bien mieux que mon macbook blanc : 2,4 GHZ, DD160GO et Ram 2GO ... donc je suis ravi seul problème il chauffe un peu trop



810 euros neuf:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## guil (14 Mars 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> 810 euros neuf:mouais::mouais::mouais:



Tu l'a trouvé ou à ce prix ?


----------



## wassouf (14 Mars 2010)

Il a un ssd et il chauffe trop ?!?! Mais quesque tu lui fait faire ? Normalement il devrait pas chauffer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

Il a un ssd et il chauffe trop ?!?! Mais quesque tu lui fait faire ? Normalement il devrait pas chauffer


----------



## Kinesam (14 Mars 2010)

Faut pas se répéter ! 
Mais c'est vrai que c'est une affaire de fou !
T'as une garantie avec?
tu l'as trouvé ou?


----------



## MBA45 (14 Mars 2010)

oui 810 euros enfin 900 euros mais avec y-avais un housse a 89 euros. 

Avec Facture Darty Daté du 6 Mars 2010 et garantie jusqu'au 6 Mars 2011. 

Avec sur la facture le macbook et housse. 

J'ai mis une annonce sur leboncoin de recherche, je suis tombé sur un jeune ingénieur en informatique a qui l'on a offert ce macbook comme il utilise windows il voulait le revendre 1000 euros ferme, je lui ai expliqué que j'étais étudiant et que je venais de cramer mon macbook, il a eu la gentillesse de le baisser a 900 euros avec la housse. 

Annonce mise Jeudi, réponse dans l'apres-midi , rendez-vous à Paris pour la remise le samedi à se prix j'ai activé ! 

Avec 1 cycle de charge, allumé un fois et rien de déballer (câbles ...) le numéro de série correspond à la facture. 

En prime vendeur sympa avec qui j'ai parlé une heure de tous et de rien. 

Bref les bon plan ça existe !


----------



## Kinesam (14 Mars 2010)

J'ai l'impression que c'est le genre de chose qui n'arrive qu'une seule fois dans la vie !

Gros chanceux va !!!


----------



## MBA45 (14 Mars 2010)

Bah moi bizarrement je suis ravi, et je trouve que c'est un bonne affaire mais j'avais trouvé a 950 euros le même de Juin 2009 apparemment très bon état, mais le vendeur louche, pas très poli ... mais qui voulais bien faire un mains propre. 

Donc le SSD a moins de 1000 euros c'est trouvable. j'ai aussi un offre a 999 euros il a 6 mois, négociable je pense si ça intéresse j'ai tellement envoyé de mail et lu d'annonce. 


C'est claire que là si je souhaite le revendre je pourrais faire 300-400 euros de plus value. 

A mon avis la personne qui me l'a vendu, n'a pas trop de problème financier et comme c'était un cadeau et qu'on avait un bon feeling il a était cool. 

Mais j'ai passé 15 jours à envoyer plein plein de mail.

edit : Mais bon j'ai du faire 150 km, j'avoue que j'étais ultra méfiant, je pensais à une arnaque me faire voler l'argent que j'avais sur moi c'était un endroit que je connaissais pas prêt d'un coin "chaud" de paris... Quand il me dit 1000 euros ferme j'essai de négocié des bout de chandelle , en disant aller va pour 950 Euros il me dit bon ok pour 900euros. Et là je me suis dit c'est louche.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h34 ----------




wassouf a dit:


> Il a un ssd et il chauffe trop ?!?! Mais quesque tu lui fait faire ? Normalement il devrait pas chauffer
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------
> 
> Il a un ssd et il chauffe trop ?!?! Mais quesque tu lui fait faire ? Normalement il devrait pas chauffer




bien le ssd est froid le processeur est chaud il est sur canapé aussi


----------



## wassouf (15 Mars 2010)

Si tu veu que le processeur chauffe pas , tu aurais du attendre les nouveaux qui vont bientôt sortir . C'est des Intel Core i5 !!!! Ahhhh j'ai hâte ! Un Intel Core i5 avec 4 go de ram et ssd 128gb !!!!


----------



## Kinesam (15 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Si tu veu que le processeur chauffe pas , tu aurais du attendre les nouveaux qui vont bientôt sortir . C'est des Intel Core i5 !!!! Ahhhh j'ai hâte ! Un Intel Core i5 avec 4 go de ram et ssd 128gb !!!!



Pour l'instant on en sait rien du tout


----------



## iYogi (15 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Pour l'instant on en sait rien du tout



À moins qu'il travaille chez Apple ? ? ?


----------



## MBA45 (15 Mars 2010)

Bon en plus ça tourne mieux que mon Mac blanc 2,4 CHZ, 160, 2Go de ram et presque aussi bien qu'un MBP ... 






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h03 ----------

c'est en 32 bits on prend plus de 3000 en 64 bits ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Si tu veu que le processeur chauffe pas , tu aurais du attendre les nouveaux qui vont bientôt sortir . C'est des Intel Core i5 !!!! Ahhhh j'ai hâte ! Un Intel Core i5 avec 4 go de ram et ssd 128gb !!!!



techniquement impossible sans changer l aspect du MBA chose qu APPLE ne fera pas
inutile d attendre quoi que ce soit pour le MBA
il est appelle a disparaitre des le succes de l Ipad
fonce maintenant apres y en aura plus !


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> techniquement impossible sans changer l aspect du MBA chose qu APPLE ne fera pas


Apple fait ce qu'elle veut, Apple peut tout faire, Apple n'a aucune limite.
Mmm, j'en fais un peu trop là, non ?
Mais bon tu sembles si sûr de toi... 



alan63 a dit:


> il est appelle a disparaitre des le succes de l Ipad


Mais oui. Et la marmotte...
Edit: un ordinateur ça peut servir à autre chose que lire ses mails (ou des ebooks) ou des sites Web... C'est pour ça qu'on met des claviers dessus, entre autres choses. 
J'aurai un iPad, en plus du MBA.


----------



## tombom (15 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> J'aurai un iPad, en plus du MBA.



et du macbook, du macpro, etc...


----------



## wassouf (15 Mars 2010)

Si je commande mon mac sur Apple store et que dans la configuration je rajoute un logiciel genre Aperture , il livre le cd d'installation avec ou il allume ton ordi et te l'installe ? Sa me ferais chiez qu'ils allume l'ordinateur !


----------



## Mateo97120 (15 Mars 2010)

Si tu commandes ton mac + logiciels Apple sur l'Apple Store, ils intallent les logiciels et te fournissent les CD/DVDs d'installation également. Donc, oui ils l'allument.


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> et du macbook, du macpro, etc...


Ben ouais, mais bon ils ont tous leur utilité  :rose::love:


----------



## wassouf (15 Mars 2010)

Si ils allume le mac il est plus neuf donc c'est nul !!! C'est comme si on roulait avec votre voiture neuve ...


----------



## storme (15 Mars 2010)

A oui...et a ton avis ta voiture neuve, elle se déplace comment entre la sortie d'usine, les différents parc de stockage et chez ton concessionnaire


----------



## oligo (15 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Si ils allume le mac il est plus neuf donc c'est nul !!! C'est comme si on roulait avec votre voiture neuve ...



... En même temps, TOUTES les voitures neuves ont déjà roulé avant que le consommateur ait posé ses fesses dedans... 

Donc moi ça me choque pas... Tant qu'il y a la petite vidéo de bienvenue... :love::love:


----------



## Mateo97120 (15 Mars 2010)

Ils allument toutes les machines, ne serait-ce que pour y installer Mac OS mais cela n'empêche pas que ton mac soit neuf. Ne t'en fait pas, ils en prennent soin 

Exactement comme le dit Oligo. D'ailleurs, tous les moteurs tournent 10 000 km avant d'être montés dans les voitures, pour tester la fiabilité et faire le rodage.


----------



## wassouf (15 Mars 2010)

Ok parfait !!! Et quelle logiciel conseillez vous ? Celui qui vaut crèment le coup pour un amateur . Je compte créer un blog et faire des vidéos photos avec retouches


----------



## David_b (15 Mars 2010)

wassouf a dit:


> Ok parfait !!! Et quelle logiciel conseillez vous ? Celui qui vaut crèment le coup pour un amateur . Je compte créer un blog et faire des vidéos photos avec retouches



Il y a tout ce qu'il te faut dans ton Mac, commence déjà par utiliser ça avant d'aller voir ailleurs


----------



## storme (15 Mars 2010)

* iLife, tout simplement 
*


----------



## HAL-9000 (15 Mars 2010)

Je conseille de prendre le modèle MBA avec Trackpad 
Ah ben non, ils font pas ça sous MBA c'est vrai


----------



## guil (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
si quelqu'un  a des infos je suis preneur


----------



## MBA45 (17 Mars 2010)

a propos de ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

Ca tombe bien j'en ai...


----------



## David_b (17 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ca tombe bien j'en ai...


dis pas de bêtise HAL, je viens d'ôter ta dernière carte mémoire


----------

